# how do i?



## haunted bumps (Sep 13, 2010)

i was wondering how i hook up 1/0 power cable to my pyrimid 3000 watt amp because 1/0 wont fit in the b+ terminal


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

What you need is something like this
Stinger SPT821 - Gauge Adapters - Sonic Electronix


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Just use the proper size wire.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> Just use the proper size wire.


x2 because i guarantee your pyramid 3000 watt amp ain't no 3000 watt amp.

And like i said in the other thread you asked this in, a simple and free way of doing it is to just cut some of the strands off, There is nothing wrong with doing that.


----------

